# p vidios



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i am planning a vidio for my 5 (6-8") red bellies or my gold diamond rhom (5.5") what do u people think i shoud feed them and witch fish to use


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

bob351 said:


> i am planning a vidio for my 5 (6-8") red bellies or my gold diamond rhom (5.5") what do u people think i shoud feed them and witch fish to use


How about a video of both?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah lol


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Both would be good. Feed them their fav food and get all of the action that you can.

Trystan


----------



## GODS1KID (Jan 12, 2006)

FEED THEM A LIVE CATFISH OF SOME SORT


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i dont feel like buying a expensive fish really if it was summer i would go out and catch one but not now thanks for the imput


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

When can we expect these videos?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

a few days when they are hungry


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

bob351 said:


> a few days when they are hungry


Sounds good! Can't wait to see the GDR!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Go with a 8" comet


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what is a comet lol


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

bob351 said:


> what is a comet lol


A type of feeder goldfish aka "comet goldfish"


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Don't do a goldfish...that's been done to death.

I wish I could come up with something...But I have been fresh out of ideas...I'm still trying to figure out what live food I should feed mine...But there's just nothing out there that's like cheap and would make a good video.

Honestly...rats/mice...make the best videos...but be careful...as they do find ways to get out of the tank...you have to take out everything or drain the water level enough so they can't climb up the cords.









You could try frogs or some kind of lizard....I've been wanting to see a frog vid for awhile now.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yeah im aoutta ideas its so annoying how eveything cost so much lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

use an earth worm cause i know the rhom likes them. or if u want something that has a chance to get away put in some cheap tetras or a convict.

i tried putting this rhom in a tank with a pair of jag cichlids 9 and 13 inches 2 flower horn both about 9 inches a convict 3 inches a red devil 8 inches in my 75 gallon when the rhom was 4 inches and the convict was picking on him but then i came back an hour later and he had taken chunks out of the taisl of every fish except the 9 inch female jag. a 4 inch rhom took a chunk out of a 13 inch male jaguar cichlid!!!!!!! he is one scrappy little fish so im sure it will make for an awesome video


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

bob351 said:


> yeah im aoutta ideas its so annoying how eveything cost so much lol


Beleive me man...been there done that...I have walked up and down PetCo's and Petsmart's...and every other pet store looking for that next something for an awesome video...There's just nothing out there.

That is unless you want to spend like $20 and up...and who the hell wants to spend over $20 just for 1 video of your piranahs eating...Then you have the thought...well what if it doesn't go as planned and the video sucks because the Piranhas don't eat whatever it is...or they just nip it, etc...then $20 bucks wasted for nothing...For me...it was just too much of a risk.

I wish you luck though.


----------



## g-up96 (Sep 14, 2005)

feed it a lizard or a small mammal


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

flakes for exodus :laugh:








just playing man

y not mice/rats as J2 suggested? i get them for like 2 dollars.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## mknbnk13 (Dec 15, 2005)

i havent tried yet, but a snake would be pretty coo...saw something on national geographic that showed piranahs tearing into an anaconda..pretty damn impressive..they also will eat smaller caymen, but who has the $ for that


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

rocker said:


> flakes for exodus :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha lol i think im gunna feed him a live fish but i dont no what yet but yeah he is a fistly little bugger the vid will b cumming when i get my idea lol







but a mouse would be tortured by one fish if i did that with my reds mayb but its been done (ps at the big als near me that have a 2.5 foot long id shark i could get it for 15 bucks lol)


----------



## Icemann (Dec 21, 2005)

why dont you do an upsidedown catfish, i hate those, and they are very cheap. I would love to see one of those massacerd! Good luck!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

pygo 13 said:


> i havent tried yet, but a snake would be pretty coo...saw something on national geographic that showed piranahs tearing into an anaconda..pretty damn impressive..they also will eat smaller caymen, but who has the $ for that


Yeah...I forgot...get a snake...see if you can get like a gartner snake or something...You know a cheap snake.


----------

